# Reptile Parties for birthdays etc



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Check out this guy, I can personally recommend Joe.
Crocodile Joes - Birthday Parties / Events


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

damn why cant i be twelve again lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

the link aint workin for me.....


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry to toally hijack hun but one of RFUK's members also does thsi type of thing. He has exotic mammals and such like also 

Bout time there was more proper party people out there though - sick of bouncy castles and clowns lol


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

i want this as my 14th

WOOOOP

i bet these cost a fortune tho...


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> the link aint workin for me.....


Working for me


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

joe0709 said:


> damn why cant i be twelve again lol


 
who says you have to be 12?? :lol2::lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

i want this for my 40th :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Balls I just had my birthday, ah well, he can do my 20th XD : victory:


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

This Sounds Like A Pretty Cool Thing Too Do!!, What Do You Need Too Do It Though..Except The Reps Obv...But You Must Have To Have Some Sort Of Liability Insurance Of Something...If Anyone Knows How You Would Go About It Could You PM Me  x:2thumb:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

theres lots of people out there that do it just got to make sure you get the good ones : victory:


----------

